# FYI: have stubby antenna for TT and hundreds of others cars



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

WhanAB TT MK1 Antenna by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB Stubby Antenna by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

Coming in Black as well

WhanAB TT MK1 Antenna by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB Stubby Antenna by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB Stubby Antenna by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

if any interest contact Deena Laycock [email protected] she lives in UK and is involved in the TT's  

Coming in Black as well


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

WhanAB Stubby Antenna by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB Stubby Antenna by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

WhanAB Stubby Antenna by LH Whan, on Flickr[/url]

newest Stubby Dipsticks Do you Like ?????


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Looking good brother
Wig


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wiggles01 said:


> Looking good brother
> Wig


Thanks Merry Christmas and New Year is upon us ....... Change can happen

https://www.flickr.com/photos/whanabinnovativedp/


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Looks like a copy of the one that was originally sold a few years ago.


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Gav150ttr said:


> Looks like a copy of the one that was originally sold a few years ago.


it is of one that TTSTUFF sold many years ago as was asked to make with DoTT's and plain....

Have sold a lot of them as they are unique &#8230;. as is the youtube video below

[urlWhanAB TT MK1 by LH Whan, on Flickr][/url]


----------

